

Ask HN: Want a custom sticker for your start-up? - shahedkhan30

Hey guys!<p>I have a good friend of mine that owns a factory that creates custom stickers, signs, etc. If you are planning on creating some good cheap marketing material, please feel free to add some description in the comments below, or email me!<p>If you want a pack of 100 stickers with your company logo on it, or something, add it in below, or if you want a different variety of stickers of different start-ups add that in also.<p>Example: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/2472474888_acd152fd63.jpg<p>Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com
======
shahedkhan30
Received two orders from two different start-ups. I'll be accepting more
orders, please feel free to email me.

